# 2x2 blindsolve



## koenarens (Apr 14, 2009)

what is the easiest and fastest method to lern for blindsolving a 2x2 and where can i find one of those?:confused:


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 14, 2009)

I often just do my regular 2x2 method, just looking ahead to see what to do. If its a difficult first side, I would just do it the same as 3x3 corners.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 14, 2009)

By fastest do you mean fastest to execute or will take the least time to learn? Using just classic pochmann will probably be the easiest to learn and will get you your first successful solve quicker. 3OP is not much harder and is a faster method.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 14, 2009)

I forget what they call it, but the best method is to actually do 3-5 normal moves, and only have 2-3 corners left, and swap them. I used to have the UWR that way, but apparently people care enough to actually practice this. :x


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Speed bld is when you just solve it with a normal method


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 14, 2009)

You are misunderstanding I think. With only eight pieces, someone who is decent at BLD, can look ahead to solve over half of the corners, and memo the rest. For example->

scramble
L2 F' L' B L2 U' B2 U F' R D B L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 L B' L' U

R' F2 R

cycle FLU->BRU->BRD

done.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

One way to do this is to find any 3x3 blindfolded tutorials and just learn the corners part.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> One way to do this is to find any 3x3 blindfolded tutorials and just learn the edges part.



don't you mean corners?


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah sorry, I'll fix that


----------



## MistArts (Apr 14, 2009)

It's best to just use your regular speed method and know what each step/algorithm does.



KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> I forget what they call it, but the best method is to actually do 3-5 normal moves, and only have *1*-2 corners left, and swap them. I used to have the UWR that way, but apparently people care enough to actually practice this. :x



Swapping one corner in it's place?


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

MistArts said:


> It's best to just use your regular speed method and know what each step/algorithm does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing he means 1 to 2 swaps.


----------



## koenarens (Apr 15, 2009)

but the problem with speed bf is i dont have the look ahead i need to know where the peaces go and how they need to be turned. but u say what method u use plz also give a link to a tutorial or something  but thanks for all reply's


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Click on the YouTube icon to the left, under my tatistics. Watch parts 3 and 4 of my video about old pochmann. Use that for 2x2


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 25, 2009)

using old pochmann for corners


----------



## Shiv3r (Jun 2, 2016)

what's kyletm's method? it seems really efficient.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 3, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> what's kyletm's method? it seems really efficient.


He explains it very clearly and even gives an example? 

But basically, you solves as many pieces as you can in 2-3 moves, and then mentally trace where the remaining corners will land up. Then you memorise the cycles and solve them, presumably with commutators if you're trying yo be efficient. If you can solve 3 pieces in the first step, it will leave you with 4 plus the buffer which can be solved with just two comms.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jun 3, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> He explains it very clearly and even gives an example?
> 
> But basically, you solves as many pieces as you can in 2-3 moves, and then mentally trace where the remaining corners will land up. Then you memorise the cycles and solve them, presumably with commutators if you're trying yo be efficient. If you can solve 3 pieces in the first step, it will leave you with 4 plus the buffer which can be solved with just two comms.


huh. So the algorithms would be pretty much the same as L3C right?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 3, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> huh. So the algorithms would be pretty much the same as L3C right?


Well, technically yes, because they'd be corner 3 cycles, like these ones, but it's better to learn them intuitively rather than as algorithms. Or you could use old pochman or any other blindfolded method. The idea is that you use the initial moves to reduce the amount you need to memorise and then use a standard 3x3 corner blindfolded method for the rest. Commutators are just one of the fastest and most efficient blindfolded methods, so it would make sense to use them.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jun 3, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Well, technically yes, because they'd be corner 3 cycles, like these ones, but it's better to learn them intuitively rather than as algorithms. Or you could use old pochman or any other blindfolded method. The idea is that you use the initial moves to reduce the amount you need to memorise and then use a standard 3x3 corner blindfolded method for the rest. Commutators are just one of the fastest and most efficient blindfolded methods, so it would make sense to use them.


I had an Idea for 2x2/3x3 blind solving.
I generated some modified Y-perms that also twisted the 2 corners (like a D subset CMLL, Bowtie 2LOLL, Etc.), one for each twist type. So you memorize like this: 1+ 2 3- 4, etc. and when you hit a corner twist, you add/subtract to the next letter in line so you know what its orientation will be.
for me, Memoing for old pochmann has always been tricky to remember. 

Any thoughts on this Idea? 

anyway, here's the summary: use 3 different y-permutations for swapping corners, two of them that simultaneously twist the 2 corners, to avoid ugly setup moves and to make memorization a little easier.


----------



## Ben Wak (Jul 12, 2016)

As people have said just use OP corners like you would on 3 BLD there is no centre so you have to know know where every thing has to go


----------

